# Tuesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

1) C-band feeds: WPXM, KDFI & KNWS 
2) Superstation feed: WTBS 
3) A's website shows FSN coverage for Tuesday night agianst the O's. Giants website shows FSN coverage for Tuesday night against the D'Backs. DirecTV doesn't list the A's game in the EI schedule at this time, but they list the Giants on FSN. 
4) DirecTV EI schedule showing the Cubs DH on the same channel EI 754. 

5:05pm ET - 
GM1 - Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago) & EI 754

7:05pm ET - 
Braves (WTBS) @ Expos (No TV) 
White Sox (WCIU) @ Red Sox (NESN) & EI 755
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Tigers (FSN Detroit) & EI 756
Blue Jays (No TV) @ Yankees (YES) & EI 759
Mets (MSG) @ Phillies (CSN) & EI 758

7:10pm ET - 
Marlins (WPXM) @ Reds (FSN Cincinnati) & EI 757 

8:05pm ET - 
Dodgers (FSN 2) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) & EI 761
Rangers (KDFI) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) & EI 763

8:10pm ET - 
Astros (KNWS) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest) & EI 760

8:05-8:35pm ET -
GM 2 - Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago) & EI 754

9:05pm ET - 
Padres (Chj 4 Padres) @ Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain) & EI 764

9:35pm ET - 
Giants (FSN Bay Area) @ D'Backs (FSN Arizona) & EI 765

10:05pm ET - 
Orioles (WB50/WB54) @ A's (???????) 
Royals (No TV) @ Angels (No TV) 
Devil Rays (FSN Florida) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest) & EI 766


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

On Line listings show the A's on KICU


----------

